# Multimedia audio controller problem



## rossco (May 7, 2005)

hi, ive just reinstalled windows xp on my computer but there is a problem with a few of the devices, ie the 'multimedia audio controller', 'PCI modem' and 'video controller'. i think i can sort them by using my motherboard driver but its long gone.

i tried downloading what i thought to be the right driver for my motherboard which is a MS M-6524G. but when i go through the new hardware wizard i dont know how to select the driver. i found one which was PCI IDE standard duel control or something but it said it might not be compatible with the hardware.

does anyone know what i could do about this?

thanks


----------



## Hairy_Lee (May 8, 2005)

Solving this problem depends if these devices are integrated onto your motherboard or not, if they are not integrated using your motherboard drivers wont solve the problem.

it'd be helpful if you listed your system specs


----------



## rossco (May 10, 2005)

hi, i really have little idea if they are integrated or not, i got the computer from my dad and dont have any of the original disks or information.


here are some specs i got off everest.

CPU Type	Intel Pentium 4, 1800 MHz (18 x 100)
Motherboard Name	MSI MS-6524G  (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 CNR, 2 DIMM, Audio, Video)
Motherboard Chipset	SiS 650
System Memory	480 MB  (SDRAM)
IDE Controller	SiS 5513 IDE UDMA Controller
Disk Drive	WDC WD400EB-00CPF0  (37 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive	RICOH DVD/CDRW MP9200  (DVD:12x, CD:20x/10x/40x DVD-ROM/CD-RW)


----------



## randruff (May 10, 2005)

Yes, they are integrated, or commonly called "onboard". Google the term MSI MS-6524G drivers. should take you to a page to dl the latest drivers suite. Once you have it, just double click, open the suite, and baaaam new drivers. Its like magic!


----------



## Hairy_Lee (May 10, 2005)

if you go to http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=MS-6524GL you should find everything you need to get your system running


----------



## rossco (May 10, 2005)

i couldnt find any links on that link you gave me that would download drivers. i googled the term you suggested and it gave me a page on the micro star site with BIOS downloads. i found what i believe is the right one for me. now that i have downloaded it it is giving me instructions for flashing the BIOS> is this what i need to do? cant you jsut download the drivers?

thanks


----------



## Hairy_Lee (May 10, 2005)

you dont need to flash you bios, unwise to do that unless you're sure what you're doing.

my bad for not fully checking the list of available drivers.  

go to http://www.sis.com/download/ and select IGP graphics drivers, then sis650 & 740 series. i also believe that there are some sound card drivers in there too that would work too


----------



## rossco (May 19, 2005)

well i downloaded the driver that apparently should work for me but still i dont know how to install it properly. do i have to try and find the right file when i am using the install new hardware wizard? or do i just intall the driver onto the computer or what?


----------

